# eheim 2215 loud



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

recently I bought a used 2215 .. strangely somehow the air seems to be getting inside and causing rattling noises .. I checked all the hoses,cleaned the propeller etc, used some plumber vaseline on the o-ring and I'm currently running it with no media inside .. 

the only thing that helps a bit is placing something heavy on top (ex a book)

I'm fairly sure the air is getting in somehow but have no clue how .. I own 3 other eheims 2215's and when I replace the this filter head with another one it seems to solve the problem

any suggestions?

edit: managed to decrease the noise by using vaseline on the shaft


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

if you have other 2215's, try swapping out the parts, ie use a different impellar, different cap for the impellar and so on until the sound goes away and you will know what needs to be replaced.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

it sounds like worn out shaft/impellar, those are the only parts that would wear out over time, but these parts are very expensive at Big Als!


----------

